# Another New World



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Fancy treating myself to another version of this splendid symphony. 
I have Harnoncourt, Dohnanyi, Kertesz and Rowicki - what next? 
Looking for an account with real drama and momentum.
The following names are coming up a lot: Ancerl, Macal/LPO, Kondrashin, Solti, Bernstein/NYPO, Kubelik/BPO, Dorati, Talich. Nice healthy proportion of Czechs in there.
What's your favourite New World (and why)?
Thanks!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Macal/LPO is one of my faves
Plus Kubelik (8+9 in one package) - can't remember the orchestra and upstairs is too far to check.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Steve Wright said:


> Fancy treating myself to another version of this splendid symphony.
> I have Harnoncourt, Dohnanyi, Kertesz and Rowicki - what next?
> Looking for an account with real drama and momentum.
> The following names are coming up a lot: Ancerl, Macal/LPO, Kondrashin, Solti, Bernstein/NYPO, Kubelik/BPO, Dorati, Talich. Nice healthy proportion of Czechs in there.
> ...


I have versions by Ancerl, Talich, and Dorati, as well as others not on your list. Szell/Cleveland and Reiner/Chicago are real favorites. The Talich is great but of course the sonics relegate it to histoircal curio status. Ancerl is wonderful but he takes a very sober and melancholy view of things, emphasizing the darker sides more than any other Conductor I have ever heard (perhaps being sent to Aushwitz and having the rest of your family perish can do that to a person). It depends what kind of a mood I'm in.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm not the greatest enthusiast for him, but Karajan's version with the Wiener Phil (1985) is a very luxurious and well-performed interpretation that is well-worth considering


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

difficult to identify and therefore nominate a favourite but the recent Belohlavek/Czech Phil as well as the older Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin seem to be my recordings of choice these days....was reminded the other day by accident that I really could do with getting hold of the Kondrashin/VPO recording on CD.....fond memories of it on vinyl years ago...


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I'm not the greatest enthusiast for him, but Karajan's version with the Wiener Phil (1985) is a very luxurious and well-performed interpretation that is well-worth considering


You've gotta be kidding. The new World as envisioned through the eyes of an invading Nazi Storm Trooper


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Triplets said:


> You've gotta be kidding. The new World as envisioned through the eyes of an invading Nazi Storm Trooper


Dear, oh dear!

Dear, oh dear!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2016)

I like the Bernstein and the Kubelik very much. I typically listen to the Bernstein for raw energy and power and the Kubelik for more clarity and delicacy.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not the biggest New World fan, but when it came out I was pleasantly surprised by a version Arthur Fiedler did with the Boston Pops in about 1971. Really well played (at the time the Pops was just the BSO minus the first desk players and with a few local ringers) and surprisingly brilliant and noble.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

My favourite is Ferenc Fricsay with the Berlin Philharmonic. As an added bonus, it's paired with a recording of Smetana's 'Moldau'. Also really rate Reiner and the Chicago Symphony. I haven't heard Kubelik's recording(s) but must search them out.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

Kubelik and Claudio Abbado both have excellent versions with the Berliner Philharmoniker. Kubelik is (currently) my preference over all others. He has a sense for pacing, phrasing, and overall form that most other conductors don't seem to think through.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Kertész on Decca is my go to cycle, 9th included.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Interpretively, I favor the live 1958 Ancerl/CzPO radio broadcast from Ascona on Ermitage (in okay mono sound), but for a combination of interpretation, execution, and knock-your-socks-off recorded sound, the one-off 1960 Kertész/VPO account on Decca is tough to beat—one of the most vivid and impactful recordings from Decca’s glory years.


----------

